# Halloween/Autumn sighting 2008!



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I was at JoAnns the other day and I spotted some fall foliage and pumpkin cookie jars. My Party City is also starting to clear out the summer stuff and setting up their costume display wall. 

Sure it's only July, but I'm already sick of this summer crap and ANY sign of relief from the heat and all the little kids being out of school that I can get you better believe I'm looking for!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Garden Ridge has already stocked several shelves of Halloween decor.
Hobby lobby has fall stuff out.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I wish I had a Hobby Lobby or a Garden Ridge...
I haven't been to Michael's yet-- a new skull does wonders for my mood!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I tell you what - I don't know about other towns micheals - and please dont think I'm trying to hyjack the thread - but our Michaels may be the poorest operated bracnh ever. There is always just one line operating, a 10 minute checkout line, and employees milling about in the aisles. I've never seen anything like it. I go in once a month and the other day one sale walked out tired of waiting. I just dont get it.

(now back to your regularly scheduled thread!)

Edw


----------



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

*Michaels in Plano-Frisco, North texas has limited halloween out*

The michael's in far north dallas between Plano and Frisco has some, but it isn't much.

Mostly just the miniture buildings and such and some poor yard art. No spiders, spooks, ghosts, or skulls.

Garden Ridge looks to have EVERYTHING out (at least, it looks like the same stuff they had out last October)

Kurt


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

EdW,
I have had similar experiences at Michaels. They rarely have enough cashiers and never a clerk when you need one. Then when you find one, they don't want to help.

I went to Michael's in Mansfield this morning. They have the SpookyTown out, yard art and some other small indoor decorations. They don't have the good props out yet.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

They're probably just putting out what didn't sell last year. Sounds worth a go though.

I think Michael's is the slum-lord of craft stores. The ones around my house-- and there are three-- hire only high school age kids and we ALL know about high school kids and their minimum wage jobs... Having been one myself (albeit one of the wierd ones that usually knew something about what it was they were trying to pimp/sell) I know they don't care. But with the snotty caliber of entitled patrons around here I don't entirely blame them. 
Meanwhile, the AC Moore (if you don't go on Monday's) is very much on the ball. Always someone asking if you need help...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Michaels hasnt received the rest of their halloween shipment yet. They have the spookytown stuff out to accomodate villagers like myself in giving them the oportunity to build early since alot of villagers have a large expanse to cover. I myself am starting over this year to add anotehr 6ft onto mine. As for the employees, why not try this next time. Instead of standing in line go to the back of the store and get a manager. There is NO reason for 3 or more people to be standing in line at any retail store. Especially if you ask for a comment card and let them know it happens all the time. They can handle the thought of getting ripped by the bigwigs so they usually shape up. I used to have that problem at my Michaels, but they have gotten alot better. Especially when i say loudly as im standing in line. " I bet the manager would love to see this line of customers standing here and no one even bothered to call for help" In seconds they are on that intercom asking for every available associate to their registers.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I haven't been to Michaels yet this season so I don't know what they have out, but I noticed the Party City is getting their big Halloween section underway. What I'm keeping my eyes peeled for isthe Dollar Tree -- they had 6-foot fall foliage garlands last year. A buck apiece ain't bad when other stores are selling them for 5 or 6. Last year when I finally decided to get off my patoot and buy some they were all gone, from every store... I think other stores were buying them so they could mark them up.

I've never had those problems at my local Michaels. They've always been pretty helpful and at least 2 cashiers at any time. And while it ain't exactly Dick Blick's or ArtMart, they seem fairly knowledgeable about the crafts and what they have.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Checked out my Michael's today! I told my mom if they didn't have anything I'd have to buy a fall garland or something orangish to stare at and tide me over, but they didn't disappoint--They have the 2008 Lemax out and all the cheesy signs and in-home decor type of stuff turtle and HB mentioned. They have a lot of the black sparkle "iron" signs like last year but bigger. I bought one of the super cheap $2 signs that said Trick or Treat just for the bats. Actually my mom and I split it. She gets the sign and I get the little bats to make earrings out of. 
They did have some busts like the ones last year, except these were skull instead of vampires-- pretty nice. I believe they were $17.99? I didn't have the cash to splurge on it though so I may go back. Who am I kidding? I'll be there every other day just to check on their stock...

Our Dollar Tree is always cleared out, I've never once been able to find Halloween ANYTHING there, but the one down where I vacation is always teeming with good stuff. Everyone else buys shell wreaths and boogie boards when they go to the beach-- I go to the dollar store and come home with bags full of skulls and tombstones...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The Michaels in Glen Burnie MD has a lot of their Halloween stuff out, but not all of it; lots of boxes in the aisles yet. The AC Moore just moved last month, and while their new store is a lot nicer, they still haven't gotten everything in order yet, so no Halloween stuff there. I'll have to go check the Party City; always manage to forget about them until somebody posts about them and reminds me.


----------



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

My local greenhouse has a shelf full of Halloween decor out now. Haven't been in any of the other local stores but I'm guessing if the greenhouse has halloween stuff out some of the other stores probably do too.


----------

